# I need advise



## cheriblondie (May 17, 2007)

Good evening all.

So I had Graves Disease and had my thyroid radiated out. I have struggled with this and just need some good advise. I have just not felt right since I had my thyroid taken out and symptoms are just getting worse. I am losing most of my hair and the doctor has confirmed it.Since the RA I have struggled with being sick a lot, lung problems, hair changes, fatness, fatigue, edema and now baldness. Does anyone know what to do? My doctors say that my thyroid levels are level and stable. So why am i losing my hair and why is it that what hair i have on my head is so dry it breaks and is gross. Why are my lungs struggling? I have put on 60 pounds and am now border line diabetic. The edema in my legs are getting bad and i struggle just to move sometimes. I am aging rapidly and I only just turned 40. If anyone out there has some advise I would really like it. I don't know what to do to fight this anymore.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Well it is always possible there is something else going on, but to comment on your levels, we need blood test results including ranges. A lot of people here report being told they are in range, but still don't feel well and only after getting themselves to the upper levels of 'in range' do they begin to fell well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cheriblondie said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> So I had Graves Disease and had my thyroid radiated out. I have struggled with this and just need some good advise. I have just not felt right since I had my thyroid taken out and symptoms are just getting worse. I am losing most of my hair and the doctor has confirmed it.Since the RA I have struggled with being sick a lot, lung problems, hair changes, fatness, fatigue, edema and now baldness. Does anyone know what to do? My doctors say that my thyroid levels are level and stable. So why am i losing my hair and why is it that what hair i have on my head is so dry it breaks and is gross. Why are my lungs struggling? I have put on 60 pounds and am now border line diabetic. The edema in my legs are getting bad and i struggle just to move sometimes. I am aging rapidly and I only just turned 40. If anyone out there has some advise I would really like it. I don't know what to do to fight this anymore.


Can you post your most recent lab results with the ranges? When did you have RAI?

Have you been tested for Lupus? Have you had a ferritin test?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

I am sorry you are so unwell. I hope some of us can help!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry you are not feelinng well. Please post your labs and ranges, there might be a clue in them.


----------

